# Our 8 week old BF baby hasn't pooped in ~6 days



## A_K_and_K

Hey everyone,

We have an exclusively breastfed, 8 week old baby girl. She is very healthy and in general, has about 6-8 wet cloth diapers a day and usually poops every 3 days.

However, she hasn't pooped for about 6 days now. She is BFing normally (every hour just about), good amount of wet diapers, and is generally in a decent mood most of the time.

I keep reading about how it is normal for a BF baby to go up to 10 days without pooping, but just want some reassurance I guess!

I don't really want to "interfere" (ie: give her juice or stick anything up her bum) but is there anything to be concerned about?


----------



## Larkspur

It is normal! My friend's baby went 9 days the other week. Be prepared for the poosplosion when it happens though! My baby went four days before pooing once and that took eleven cloth wipes, two nappies and a full change of clothing to deal with!


----------



## Twister

Yep perfectly normal! My LO usually poos at least once a day (although lately it's more like 4/5) but its not unheard of for bf babies to go as long as 2 weeks without pooping!


----------



## staralfur

The longest my LO went when she was younger was 5 days and I called her doctor in a panic....she said it's fine as long as she doesn't seem to be in pain, and said that her baby went to 2 weeks without pooping once! 

Enjoy the break, we're dealing with 3+ poopy diapers a day these days. :haha:


----------



## Katiekola

From about 6 weeks mine went from pooing every day to once every 5 days,,,,I could practically set my watch to the day he goes, now all of a sudden its just whenever, likes to keep Mummy on her toes! If you anything like me you will start doing the countdown every morning when u are changing him,,,,,,"Ooooohhh, only 3 days to go...." etc etc!


----------



## BommaMomma

My EBF sweetie only went every ten days!

Doc said unless its been 2 weeks or baby has a hard tummy or is uncomfortable, it's totally normal. BF babies can poop 12 times a day or once every 12 lol. She is 6 months old now and still only goes once every few days.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

When this happened to DS, I wiped his bum a few times with a wet wipe and put him naked on his changing mat (the house was warm), it took about 30 minutes but it alllll came out. :)


----------



## Sussy

Totally normal! Enjoy it as as soon as they eat solids they can't stop pooping!!


----------



## patch2006uk

My DS was an every 10 days baby until we started weaning. Now he does a couple a day, and they stink! Enjoy the breastfed poo and the infrequency while they last!


----------



## LegoHouse

Normal. Up to 2 weeks is fine!


----------



## Wishing_well

My LO goes every 4ish days. 
Longest she went without going was 16 days! BFing means theres less waste being made :)


----------

